# Baby Grace is here!! :)



## AppleBlossom

Hey everyone, thanks to everyone who's congratulated me!

Just thought I'd pop on with my birth story and some pics before her next feed.

I woke up at 5 in the morning on wenesday with bad pains but they eased off after an hour or so so I went along to my OH's graduation ceremony. At 3 I went into hospital for a 40+3 day check up. They gave me a sweep and said I was 1cm dilated and gave me an induction date for 11th July. I got home afterwards and started getting really bad pains in my back and abdomen so I went in the bath but the pains were getting worse and worse. OH took me into the labour ward at about 6.15 where I had an internal done and she told me I was barely 2cm so I had to go home. She gave me a paracetemol as a pessary and sent me home. I got back and the pain was pretty much unbearable so I had another bath which made no difference. I went and lay on the bed and couldn't move and then I was (very) sick everywhere! Eventually my mum came up too and I was taken back to the labour ward and checked over again by which time I thought I was going to die from pain! The mw examined me again and I was 8cm! They asked me what pain relief I wanted and I told them I wanted an epidural but they told me there was no-one to do one for a while so they gave me gas and air and went to get some pethidine. But while she was gone I really had a sudden urge to push but my waters hadn't broken yet. She came back with the pethidine and put it to one side and said she'd break my waters as I was fully dilated. So after 3 huge pushes and franticly breathing in the gas and air Grace was born :)

She was born at 10.59 weighing 6lb 8 1/2oz (not 11.59 and 6lb 7 1/2oz like I wrote in my text! :dohh: I was still a bit high!) I had no tears so no stitches and I was in established labour for only 3 and a half hours. She is the most gorgeous thing ever and she is so well behaved (for now) She only cries when she gets her nappy changed cause she doesn't like the cold on her bum and she is a total guzzler on the boob, my nipples are massacred already!

Love her to bits, she's a little angel for her mummy :D

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll156/Bexy_222008/DSC00176-1.jpg

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll156/Bexy_222008/DSC00174-1.jpg

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll156/Bexy_222008/DSC00173-1.jpg

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll156/Bexy_222008/DSC00179.jpg


----------



## orange-sox

Bexy she is sure worth the wait! Well done mummy!! She is absolutely gorgeous! :hugs:


----------



## fifi83

Congratulations she is beautiful x


----------



## lynz

congrats she is gorgeous xx


----------



## ~KACI~

Congratulations she's gorgeous x x


----------



## cherylanne

Well done mummy. She is beautiful i'm sure your v.proud and so you should be.


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Awww, shes beautiful


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

she is beautiful. Well done you!! Hello grace we've been waiting for you welcome to the world you little angel.
xx


----------



## babezone

aww shes gorgeous hunni congrats x x x x


----------



## AquaDementia

beautiful!


----------



## Laura1984

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!! I hope you're very proud of yourself Mrs!!!
She is ADORABLE!!!!!!!
Well done 
Laura & Bump xxxxx


----------



## leedsforever

such a lovely story hun :):)

well done you.... see and you were so scared!!!

She is gorgeous!!! I want mine :hissy: hehe!!

Congrats again!!! :)


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! She's beautiful :D


----------



## blondie_

Congrats shes gorgeous :)


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Awwww she is adorable, well done hunnie <3


----------



## stefb

congratulations hunni shes beautiful :hug:


----------



## x-amy-x

she is beautiful. Congratulations

xxx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Such a sweetie, congrats Bex!! xXx


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations. She's beautiful!


----------



## locket

congratulations, she is beautiful!x


----------



## Sarah1987

Congratulations pet :hug:


----------



## thelilbump

congrats bexy. Grace is gorgoeus. Worth the wait eh? x


----------



## vicky

she is beautiful hunny congratulations


----------



## BlackBerry25

Awww, She is so beautiful. I love her name as well. :)


----------



## smartie

so cute, congratulations!


----------



## sbbunnie

Congrats! Such a beautiful baby!!!:happydance:


----------



## Becky

she is beautiful well done!!

x


----------



## dizzy65

congrats, well done :)


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations she is gorgeous.


----------



## polo_princess

Finally was waiting to see her!! Im glad your both ok hun!!

I did wonder how you managed to text me not 20 minutes after she was born lol!!


----------



## mommytashaX2

CONGRATULATIONS BEXY!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you and your little girl is just gorgeous!!!!! After all that waiting!! Congrats again hun and enjoy your little girl :hugs: hugs: :hugs:


----------



## WaitingForYou

Aww well done Bexy. She is gorgeous. Least you dont have to wait anymore hey, she is actually here. Congratulations.


----------



## Frankie

shes gorgeous x


----------



## SpecialGift89

She is beautiful! I love her outfits too it just adds to the adorableness. Well done and congrats! I was checking your journal everyday to see progress and was chuffed when I saw you had her! x


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

oh my god becks shes fab!! well done mummy, i knew you could do it without the bludy epidural haha :D xxx


----------



## niknaknat

Well done, she is stunning xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Lyrah

Congratulations and well done!!

She's absolutely gorgeous :D

xx


----------



## elm

Congratulations, she's so beautiful!!! I love her name to, hope my labour's like yours!

:hug:


----------



## Jenelle

Congratulations Bexy!! She is ADORABLE :hugs:


----------



## Sparky0207

Congratulations hun, she is absolutely gorgeous!
And well done to you! xxx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

congratulations!! wow she is so beautiful i bet you cant stop looking at her


----------



## debralouise

Well done, she's beautiful!

Congratulations and totally worth all the waiting! Sounds a good, if not slightly scary birth story (2cm to 8cm with no pain relief!) medals for you!

SEnding you both a hugggggge hug xx xx :hug:


----------



## Mrs-N

congratulations hun she is gorgeous. x x


----------



## Angelmouse

Absolutely Beautiful she is Hon. :hugs:

Mega congratulations.


----------



## charveyron

She's gorgeous congratulations :pink:


----------



## clairebear

shes beautiful congrats bexy xx


----------



## babe2ooo

AWW congrats


----------



## nikky0907

Congratulations!She is absolutely stunning!

Well done mommy!:D


----------



## Donna79x

Aww Bexy she is gorgeous. bless her xxx You must be such a proud mummy


----------



## bex

Congratulations, am not surprised you are the proudest mummy, she is beautiful


----------



## Christine33

congratulations hun - grace sure is beautiful! 

Christine
XXX


----------



## Mervs Mum

She's just adorable!
x


----------



## faith_may

congratulations, she's so cute


----------



## bambikate

congrats bexy she is beautiful x x


----------



## sweetsammi

congratulations! x


----------



## Gemz

Ahh she's gorgeous. I can't believe I missed this thread. Congratulations :hug: x


----------



## HAYS

awww so gorgeous congrats
xx


----------



## bigbelly2

congrats what a cutie!!

welldone

h x


----------



## Ema

Congrats she is beautifulXxX


----------



## heather118

aww she is beautiful


----------



## Mamafy

How did I miss this :dohh:

Congratulations hunny, she is totally gorgeous:happydance:

Well done :hugs:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

She's gorgeous, well done. 

:)


----------



## Blob

Awwww she's beautiful CONGRATS!! :yipee:


----------



## Mrs L

shes adorable and well done hunny proud of you!! xx


----------



## maybebaby

Yay!! Congrats on your little beauty!! :hugs:


----------



## elles28

Congrats shes adorable :cloud9:


----------



## Belle

Congratulations!! shes gorgeous!! xx


----------



## GemGems

Oh my god! She is absolutely beautiful! Congrats. xxxx


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done, shes adorable xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

i thought the text at midnight was a bit odd lol! She is beautiful. Well done to you - no pain relief!! you totally beat me!


----------



## cheeky_carrie

delete plz doh said congrats twice lol


----------



## Sarah_16x

Congrats she is gorgeous xx


----------



## chrissy&marty

awww absolutly beautiful and so cute lol. congradz x


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrtaes babe xx


----------

